# fatti sentire



## cchloe

thanks everyone for your quick response to my last question. i am trying to translate 
"fatti sentire" which was used on its own at the end of a letter.
please help...


----------



## Elisa68

_keep in touch. _


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _keep in touch. _


 
What about _Don't be a stranger?_ I heard it from a London friend. Is it used in AE too?

Carlo


----------



## Alfry

I know that "keep in touch" is the best translation but I do like Carlo's "Don't be a stranger".


----------



## panjandrum

> And yes, _don't be a stranger _is *bipondial*.


 I love the word.   

However, I wouldn't use "Don't be a stranger".  I can't separate this from Forrest Gump sentimentality.  Used in humour, knowing it would have that effect, would be OK.  Otherwise, its use would make me cringe 

This is an entirely personal reaction.


----------



## lsp

panjandrum said:
			
		

> I love the word.
> 
> However, I wouldn't use "Don't be a stranger".  I can't separate this from Forrest Gump sentimentality.  Used in humour, knowing it would have that effect, would be OK.  Otherwise, its use would make me cringe
> 
> *This is an entirely personal reaction.*


For the benefit of Italians learning English without moodywop's mastery of nuance, I am not sure there is enough emphasis on your last statement. It's widely used and widely accepted, as well as widely welcomed.


----------



## panjandrum

lsp said:
			
		

> For the benefit of Italians learning English without moodywop's mastery of nuance, I am not sure there is enough emphasis on your last statement. It's widely used and widely accepted, as well as widely welcomed.


Ah, I am quite sure, then, that this is a BE/AE distinction.  "Don't be a stranger" is not widely used in BE communications that come my way


----------



## DesertCat

Well, in my area of the US (West Coast) "keep in touch" is used far more than "don't be a stranger" but I see them both as meaningless phrases more often than not said by people who run into each other by chance but have little or no intention of following through.


----------



## moodywop

DesertCat said:
			
		

> Well, in my area of the US (West Coast) "keep in touch" is used far more than "don't be a stranger" but I see them both as meaningless phrases more often than not said by people who run into each other by chance but have little or no intention of following through.


 
Hi DesertCat

That's an interesting comment. It reminded me of when an English friend told me that "see you around" (or "see you some time" - I'm not sure) suggested that the speaker wasn't particularly keen on seeing again the person he was saying it to.

Also, I think there may be a cultural difference here. At least in Southern Italy when we say "fatti sentire" or "ora non sparire" we really mean it.

It's like "sorry" and "mi dispiace". "Sorry" is heard maybe millions of times a day as people even just brush past each other on the crowded London underground(subway) system. "Mi dispiace" is reserved for situations where you really *are *sorry.

carlo


----------



## moki

si può dire anche "perché non fatti sentire?"


----------



## Marcone

A close English expression would be "Let us here from you."  Maybe that's more midwestern.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Marcone said:
			
		

> A close English expression would be "Let us hear from you." Maybe that's more midwestern.


Scusi, ma vorrei che i madrelingue italiani sappiano la parole giusta.  

I've heard "Let us hear from you" in the midwest as well, but not here on the east coast.

Elisabetta


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Do you have something similar to our "farsi sentire" ?


Examples for translation:

"Ho inviato la proposta, ma ancora non si sono fatti sentire."

"Mi raccomando, appena arrivi fatti sentire, se non altro per sapere se è andato tutto bene."

(note: la seconda frase è un po' colloquiale come costruzione)


----------



## ElaineG

I think get in touch or hear from usually works well.

"Ho inviato la proposta, ma ancora non si sono fatti sentire."  I sent the proposal but so far I haven't heard from them OR I sent the proposal but so far they haven't gotten in touch.

"Mi raccomando, appena arrivi fatti sentire, se non altro per sapere se è andato tutto bene."

Listen, as soon as you arrive, get in touch (less good: let me hear from you), if for no other reason than to let me know that everything went well.


----------



## Manuel_M

Ho inviato la proposta, ma ancora non si sono fatti sentire.

*I sent the proposal, but I have't heard from them yet.*

....appena arrivi fatti sentire, se non altro per sapere se è andato tutto bene

*Immediately you get there, let me know (give me a call), if for nothing else, just to make sure everything went well.*

The second one is a rather free translation on my part.


Edit: Scusa Elaine.....our posts crossed


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Brava! Bella traduzione (la seconda era difficile!)



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> I think get in touch or hear from usually works well.
> 
> "Ho inviato la proposta, ma ancora non si sono fatti sentire." I sent the proposal but so far I haven't heard from them OR I sent the proposal but so far they haven't gotten in touch.
> 
> "Mi raccomando, appena arrivi fatti sentire, se non altro per sapere se è andato tutto bene."
> 
> Listen, as soon as you arrive, get in touch (less good: let me hear from you), if for no other reason than to let me know that everything went well.


----------



## Kerry

Hi there,
Just a quick question to ask the meaning of something.  A friend of mine wrote to me and at the end of the letter when he signed his name, he wrote 'fatti sentire'.  What does that mean?
thanks for your help.
Kerry


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It means "get in touch" or "keep in touch".


----------



## Alfry

Kerry said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> Just a quick question to ask the meaning of something.  A friend of mine wrote to me and at the end of the letter when he signed his name, he wrote 'fatti sentire'.  What does that mean?
> thanks for your help.
> Kerry



That expression means "please, do not desappear", "write to me again" or something along those lines.


----------



## danalto

Alfry said:
			
		

> That expression means "please, do not disappear", "write to me again" or something along those lines.


Della serie: anche gli Ippopotami sbagliano.


----------



## Juri

It happens in the best families. (W.Churchill)


----------



## lsp

It also means Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Alfry

danalto said:
			
		

> Della serie: anche gli Ippopotami sbagliano.



Specie quelli un po' stanchini, grazie cara, a buon rendere


----------



## Geka 29

Now I´m sooooooooooo confused
I always thought that farmi sentire was, make myself heard
There´s an Adriano Celentano song it says 
Se grido piu forte e per farmi sentire


----------



## vikgigio

Geka 29 said:


> Now I´m sooooooooooo confused
> I always thought that farmi sentire was, make myself heard
> There´s an Adriano Celentano song it says
> Se grido piu forte e per farmi sentire


 
Don't be confused, because in the case that's been discussed in this post "farsi sentire" is a phrase which means "to call back, to get in touch with", so it's not literal like in "alzare la voce per farsi sentire" (raise one's voice to make oneself heard), i.e. the example you provided.
We say "Fatti sentire quando arrivi, ok"? to mean "Get in touch as soon as you get there, ok?"
Hope it helps
Bye!


----------



## Geka 29

Grazie mille Vikgigio , you really helped me, I love italian and there are words or phrases that you can´t find in a regular dictionary, so you helped me very much ....sei un amore grazie


----------



## George Leslie

A helpful thread.  Would one say "ci facciamo sentire appena arriviamo" as " we will get in touch as soon as we arrive?

G.L.


----------



## arirossa

George Leslie said:


> A helpful thread.  Would one say "ci facciamo sentire appena arriviamo" as " we will get in touch as soon as we arrive?


 perfect!


----------



## Ibiscus

Hello!
And how could I translate: "Perchè non ti sei più fatto sentire?"

Why don't you get in touch with me anymore"???

Mmmmh, it doesn't sound good to me... I'd like to express the fact that is a long time that I don't have news from the other person.

Help me, please!

Ibiscus


----------



## lingogal

How about "Why haven't I heard from you (for so long)?" 

Does this help?


----------



## Ibiscus

Yes!
If it has a very common use in there you live, it's OK for me as well!

Thank you!


----------



## perfavore

How come I haven't heard from you?


----------



## perfavore

Ibiscus said:


> Hello!
> And how could I translate: "Perchè non ti sei più fatto sentire?"
> 
> Why don't you get in touch with me anymore"???
> 
> Mmmmh, it doesn't sound good to me... I'd like to express the fact that is it has been a long time that I don't have news from the other person.
> 
> Help me, please!
> 
> Ibiscus


----------



## perfavore

Ibiscus said:


> Yes!
> If it has a very common use in there  where you live, it's OK for me as well!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Ibiscus

Thank you Perfavore!
Your version is quite different from those I am used to..!


----------



## chiquitida

moki said:


> si può dire anche "perché non fatti sentire?"


 
No Moki, in italiano non si può proprio dire.
La forma corretta sarebbe: " perchè non ti sei fatto (più) sentire" o "perchè non ti fai (mai) sentire"


----------



## neuromatico

chiquitida said:


> La forma corretta sarebbe: " perch*é* non ti sei fatto (più) sentire" o "perch*é* non ti fai (mai) sentire"


Ora tocca a me essere pignolo.


----------



## muffan

Ciao tutti,
se volessi dire invece di "Fammi avere tue notizie" questa frase: "Fatti sentire"... come potrei mettere nella seconda frase "a me" (in inglese "to me").. E´possibile dire "Fatti sentire a me"??
Grazie


----------



## licinio

Forse dovevi chiedere questo tuo dubbio nel forum Solo Italiano?
Comunque non c'è bisogno di specificare il pronome, e non si usa farlo, nel caso che proponi.
Ciao.


----------



## adriaticblue

Hi

MY query is not about a translation but about the use of the verb "fare". The more I think about the following the less it becomes clear. Could anyone please clarify it for me? A one point I thought maybe I'd have to use "fare" twice in the sentence....am I making any sense?

e.g. Voglio farti far sentire!


Volevo solo farti sentire!
Volevo solo che tu ti facessi sentire!

Translates as:
I just wanted to hear from you!
(I just wanted to make you make yourself heard!)

Thank you in advance....


----------

